# Heavy List [lift] Certifying Agency



## alasuca

Heavy List Certifying Agency 
 
Mi intento de traducción en español:
Heavy Lista Agencia de Certificación 
 
pero no es válido obviamente, no se como encajar la palabra HEAVY en el contexto. Gracias


----------



## fenixpollo

¿Cuál contexto?

Por favor, danos detalles de trasfondo acerca del origen de esta frase.


----------



## alasuca

La frase forma parte de un listado para describir el apartado de Cargas Pesadas de un proyecto de ingeniería (plan de constructabilidad). Este proyecto consiste en el desarrollo de un sistema de recopilación de tuberías que recoge gas de pozos y se almacena en un colector (infield header).
Disculpas por no dar contexto. Gracias por la ayuda


----------



## Roberto_Mendoza

De acuerdo con otro hilo que abriste, ¿no le falta algo a esta frase? ¿No es "Heavy Equipment List Certifying Agency"? Saludos.


----------



## alasuca

Gracias Roberto. Creo que tienes razón, porque de otra manera no tiene sentido. Yo he expuesto la versión que tengo. Gracias.


----------



## alasuca

"Lista de Equipo Pesado de la Agencia de Certificación". ¿Y cómo se traduciría? No se si mi sugerencia es del todo correcta.
Gracias


----------



## Roberto_Mendoza

"Agencia de Certificación de Listas de Equipo Pesado"? 
Es decir, hay una agencia que se dedica a certificar o verificar las listas de equipo pesado a utilizarse en algún proyecto, ¿correcto?. Sin más contexto no sé qué decirte. Espera a ver si alguien tiene una mejor respuesta. Saludos.


----------



## alasuca

Gracias. Descubrí que había un error en el original. Disculpas. Es Heavy Lift Certifying Agency = Agencia de Certificación de Cargas Pesadas.


----------



## vicdark

A mi me suena como

Agencia Certificadora/de Certificación de Elevación de Cargas Pesadas

Just my 2 centavos


----------



## alasuca

Gracias por la sugerencia. Saludos.


----------

